# Lyft Quirks



## Radio (Nov 30, 2014)

Just read the linked article on Tech Crunch. So Lyft is shedding some of its quirks like the pink 'stache, fist bumps, sitting up front, and forcing conversation. This article cites an email sent to Lyft passengers which I did not know about, and it tells them basically that they don't have to fist bump and they can sit in the back and be quiet.

I have indeed noticed more and more Lyft passengers heading straight for the back seat and not engaging in conversation, and that is fine with me. Has anyone else noticed this trend, and does anybody know if all passengers got this email?

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/30/lyft-quirks/


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes I've noticed the same thing and I'm glad for it.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Radio said:


> Just read the linked article on Tech Crunch. So Lyft is shedding some of its quirks like the pink 'stache, fist bumps, sitting up front, and forcing conversation. This article cites an email sent to Lyft passengers which I did not know about, and it tells them basically that they don't have to fist bump and they can sit in the back and be quiet.
> 
> I have indeed noticed more and more Lyft passengers heading straight for the back seat and not engaging in conversation, and that is fine with me. Has anyone else noticed this trend, and does anybody know if all passengers got this email?
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/30/lyft-quirks/


I've never fist bumped, used my stache or let people sit up front because I knew it was awkward and people wouldn't like it. Whenever I said so on the Facebook groups I would get major backlash. Guess who turned out to be right, lol.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I only had 2 ppl out of my 78 lyfts give me a lyft pump. one was clearly a driver or ambassador type because she seemed way too into lyft and asked me questions.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Letting people sit up front is a cute policy.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

If a passenger wants to sit up front (with either app), do you let them or do you have a policy against it? I usually just tell them to sit wherever they want.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If a passenger wants to sit up front (with either app), do you let them or do you have a policy against it? I usually just tell them to sit wherever they want.


I really don't have a policy. Lyft - they kind of sit where they want, most of the time they pick the front seat & it's apart of the "Lyft" fistbump/personality. Uber - riders always pick the back seat unless there's 3 people.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Radio said:


> Just read the linked article on Tech Crunch. So Lyft is shedding some of its quirks like the pink 'stache, fist bumps, sitting up front, and forcing conversation. This article cites an email sent to Lyft passengers which I did not know about, and it tells them basically that they don't have to fist bump and they can sit in the back and be quiet.
> 
> I have indeed noticed more and more Lyft passengers heading straight for the back seat and not engaging in conversation, and that is fine with me. Has anyone else noticed this trend, and does anybody know if all passengers got this email?
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/30/lyft-quirks/


In 11 years of taxi driving i never had a problem with passengers sitting up front, many of you need to uninstall and work at burger king as cook only don't work the register


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> In 11 years of taxi driving i never had a problem with passengers sitting up front, many of you need to uninstall and work at burger king..


I prefer individual pax to sit up front unless they don't want to talk of have work to get done on their phone, etc. Makes it much easier to talk and communicate with if they are up front.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

I dont care where the sit, just dont slam the door. If you wanna talk great. If you just wanna ride quitely and text your friend great. O and can u let me stop the car before you jump out lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> In 11 years of taxi driving i never had a problem with passengers sitting up front, many of you need to uninstall and work at burger king as cook only don't work the register


What's your obsession with Burger King?


----------



## Anurag Dikshyt (Dec 13, 2014)

*WHO WANTS A MUSTACHE RIDE???*


----------



## Anurag Dikshyt (Dec 13, 2014)

NO??? .....
.......
WELL MAY I AT LEAST FIST YOU? 
..........
PLEASE? 
..........
I INSIST ON FISTING YOU.
<3<3<3


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Radio said:


> Just read the linked article on Tech Crunch. So Lyft is shedding some of its quirks like the pink 'stache, fist bumps, sitting up front, and forcing conversation. This article cites an email sent to Lyft passengers which I did not know about, and it tells them basically that they don't have to fist bump and they can sit in the back and be quiet.
> 
> I have indeed noticed more and more Lyft passengers heading straight for the back seat and not engaging in conversation, and that is fine with me. Has anyone else noticed this trend, and does anybody know if all passengers got this email?
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/30/lyft-quirks/


THREAD #1/ RADIO GOLDEN STATE:
Welcome, and thank you for the hyper-
linked, comprehensive article. NOT
envious of your recent "wicked bad"
weather. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

[QUOTE="Anurag Dikshyt, post: 106010, member: 6099"]NO??? .....
.......
WELL MAY I AT LEAST FIST YOU? 
..........
PLEASE? 
..........
I INSIST ON FISTING YOU.
<3<3<3[/QUOTE]

THREAD #13/ SCROTUM EMOTICON x 3:
T H I S I S N O T A P O R N S I T E


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd say 55-65% of Lyfters sit in the front.. 90 % of uberers prefer the rear.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

movinglotus said:


> I dont care where the sit, just dont slam the door. If you wanna talk great. If you just wanna ride quitely and text your friend great. O and can u let me stop the car before you jump out lol


Amen on the door slamming.

I have had single Uber passengers sit up front, I don't think its quite as uncommon as some may think.


----------



## Lyftstache-ride (Nov 29, 2014)

Anurag Dikshyt said:


> *WHO WANTS A MUSTACHE RIDE???*


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I never do the fist bump unless the pax initiates it or at the end of the ride if we got along like that during the ride 

I don't mind where the pax sit really but I kinda like looking at them in the mirror when I talk to them instead of having to turn my head if they're to the right of me.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Yes I've noticed the same thing and I'm glad for it.


I actually got a feedback email from Lyft once. Apparently I got 1-starred because I got a quiet pax who sat in the back and it made them feel that I wasn't friendly enough because I didn't try to initiate conversation with them after I got a destination. Now Lyft is encouraging these stealth ****** bags.


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

It's interesting to hear that more folks seem to prefer to sit in the front. I'm seeing the complete opposite in my market. about 75% of my riders prefer to sit in back. They still engage in conversation and seem friendly most of the time.


----------

